# Pg 740



## Becolux (15 August 2008)

Hi,
hab mir grade ein gebrauchten gekauft.

Will den nun zur Funktion bewegen. 

Beim hochfahren kommt eine Fehlermeldung (Screen kommt gleich)

Wie installiert man dort Windows? Über Diskette?

Was muss ich alles kaufen damit der voll funktionstüchtig ist und Step 5 läuft?

Oder liegt ein Hardware defekt vor?

Danke im Voraus.

SuFu brachte nichts.

Hier das Bild vom hochfahren. Passwort kenn ich nicht

http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/b2701q188.jpg


----------



## Sockenralf (15 August 2008)

Hallo,

OJEH 


Was hast du denn da angestellt?

Wofür brauchst du denn das PG?
Was willst du machen?


So wie ich das sehe, steckt keine Boot-Diskette im Laufwerk A und die Festplatte ist leer

Was hast du denn schon an Software-Paketen?



Ich fürchte, zur Lösung deines Problems hätte es nicht unbedingt ein PG gebraucht.
Was hast du denn dafür bezahlt?



MfG


----------



## Becolux (15 August 2008)

hab ihn so gekauft. 

Will ihn nur flott für Wiederverkauf machen und will wissen ob die Anschlüße alle funzen etc.

Software nix. Würde ich kaufen.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber ob sich das lohnt?

Warum sollte jemand ein altes PG kaufen, um damit an seine S5-Steuerungen zu kommen, wenn das heutzutage mit jedem Laptop und "billiger" Software (kein Original-Siemens) geht?

Außerdem bezweifle ich, daß es Original-Siemens-Software noch zu kaufen gibt.
Und selbst WENN, dann zu einem Preis, daß dir wahrscheinlich schwindelig wird



MfG


----------



## Becolux (15 August 2008)

Darüber mach dir mal keine Sorgen.

Will nur das er funktoniert. Mit wenigstens Win 98 drauf.

Muss ich das mit Diskette installieren oder wie?


----------



## Sockenralf (15 August 2008)

Hallo,

kipp mal den Monitor nach hinten und schau nach, ob da ein CD-Laufwerk zum Vorschein kommt 



MfG


----------



## Becolux (15 August 2008)

HAHA, hab ich total übersehen. Jut dann installier ich erstmal win 98.

Kommen sicherlich noch Fragen.

Danke


----------



## Hoyt (15 August 2008)

Hallo

Die Fehlermeldung "Diskette drive A error" kommt vom BIOS, und besagt, dass das Diskettenlaufwerk vom BIOS nicht angesprochen werden kann.

Was passiert, wenn du mit F1 quittierst?

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 August 2008)

Typischerweise ist bei dem Teil die Pufferbatterie am Ende. Alle Bios-Einstellungen sind auf default zurückgesetzt. Versuche im Bios wenigstens die Festplatte erkennen zu lassen. Dann sollte das PG schon einmal booten. Wenn dem so ist, dann ist sicherlich auch noch Software installiert. Die Pufferbatterie kann man erneuern.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Becolux (15 August 2008)

An die Main board Batterie hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. 

Wenn ich mit f1 startet er neu. Ich kann aber mit Strg Alt und B iwas einstelln. Aber nicht das er von CD booten soll.

Das CD Laufwerk reagiert sowieso nicht so richtig, glaube das funzt net mehr.

Ps 
wie komm ich ins Bios? per Del oder f2 wie beim pc?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 August 2008)

Becolux schrieb:


> An die Main board Batterie hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
> 
> Wenn ich mit f1 startet er neu. Ich kann aber mit Strg Alt und B iwas einstelln. Aber nicht das er von CD booten soll.
> 
> ...


Auf dem Foto steht doch "<F2> to Setup". Deshalb <Del> nehmen


----------



## Becolux (15 August 2008)

ok da kommt nen passwort.

Was ja nicht sein kann wenn die Batterie leer wäre?

Ich hab ihn aufgemacht. Wo befindet sich die Batterie? ich seh sie nicht auf Anhieb.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 August 2008)

Die Batterie ist oft auch im RTC-Chip (Real-Time-Clock) untergebracht und nicht sichtbar. Weitere Hinweise vielleicht hier: 
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/bios/62100-phoenix-bios-passwort-vergessen.html
http://www.uni-duisburg.de/FB7/netzwerk/Fragen/bioscomp/inway.htm
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme23/article72305.html
http://www.tech-faq.com/lang/de/reset-bios-password.shtml


----------



## Becolux (15 August 2008)

Was ist ein RTC Chip wie sieht er aus? noch nie gehört


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 August 2008)

Becolux schrieb:


> Was ist ein RTC Chip wie sieht er aus? noch nie gehört


Wie geschrieben, das ist der Real-Time-Clock-Chip. Der hat unter Umständen die Batterie im Bauch. Hierzu einfach mal googeln. Aber tauschen geht da nicht so einfach.
Haben die Links was gebracht? Funktioniert das Master-Passwort?


----------



## HaDi (15 August 2008)

Hallo,

im PG740 ist eine 3,6V Lithium Batterie drin, am Stecker X24 angeschlossen, so stehts jedenfalls im Handbuch.

Grüße von HaDi


----------

